# Vintner's Harvest canned fruit



## franc1969 (Jan 4, 2021)

Can anyone who uses Vintner's Harvest fruit cans tell me how much they really make? I am looking at I think 49 ounce (called puree) or 96 ounce cans (called 'fruit base') of blueberry, apricot, blackberry, black currant, elderberry, rhubarb, etc. Do you just use these as though you have 3/4/X pounds of fruit? I don't know how much to order.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 4, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> Can anyone who uses Vintner's Harvest fruit cans tell me how much they really make? I am looking at I think 49 ounce (called puree) or 96 ounce cans (called 'fruit base') of blueberry, apricot, blackberry, black currant, elderberry, rhubarb, etc. Do you just use these as though you have 3/4/X pounds of fruit? I don't know how much to order.


IIRC, the 96 oz fruit base models are the ones I used to use, and they would produce 3 gallons of must of proper flavor concentration, but would need some added sugar to bring up the SG.


----------



## garymc (Jan 7, 2021)

The 96 ounce can makes 3 gallons of full bodied wine or 5 gallons of "refreshing summer wine" or some such. Just make sure you're getting Vintner's Harvest and not Vintner's Best. Harvest is just the named fruit and Best has other fruit juices. But you can do some clicking and read the directions for yourself if you go to their website.


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 7, 2021)

garymc said:


> not Vintner's Best


No, not the gallon jug full of corn syrup. Although it might be fine as a type of easy-drinking summer 'wine', if anyone were wanting to pay that price for not actual fruit. It strikes me as the soda of wine.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jan 7, 2021)

The last Vinters Harvest I used was an “apricot Puree“. To be correctly labeled this means it contained apricot which was run through a blender and possibly processing aids (ascorbic acid or SO2 or acidification).
The numbers I have on it are pH 3.87 and an “as is“ TA of 1.99% (ie containing pulp). The label declares pH 2.8 to 3.4 and gravity 1.036 to 1.048. Net weight of 1.39Kg. ,,,, Therefore from the numbers I assumed it actually was fruit without any added water and could be used like any other country wine, ,,,, a typical recipe with a finished TA of 0.6% could yield 4.6 Kg or a TA of 0.7% could yield 3.94 Kg ,,, ie roughly a four liter bottle based on acid content.

I actually used it as a flavoring in four gallons of white grape to build up solids/flavor


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 7, 2021)

Vintner's *Harvest* wine base comes in 96 oz cans and they will make good 3 gallon batches of 100% single variety wine.***

Vintner's *Best* wine base comes in 1 gallon jugs and should make 5 gallon batches of a blended wine. (They are a mix of the variety on the label plus Sugar/CornSyrup, apple juice, grape juice and pear juice.

They are VERY different. ALWAYS read the labels of any concentrate carefully BEFORE you buy them.

The Vintner's *Harvest* Purees are not wine bases and are made for use in flavoring other brewed beverages if you read the Vintner's Harvest product sheets. They aren't so good as a wine base unless you are making a much smaller batch like 1-2 gallons max.

*** While the label or descriptions state that it contains fruit packed in it's own natural juices, Most seem to be 90% juice concentrate and maybe at most 10% fruit pulp.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> The last Vinters Harvest I used was an “apricot Puree“. To be correctly labeled this means it contained apricot which was run through a blender and possibly processing aids (ascorbic acid or SO2 or acidification).
> The numbers I have on it are pH 3.87 and an “as is“ TA of 1.99% (ie containing pulp). The label declares pH 2.8 to 3.4 and gravity 1.036 to 1.048. Net weight of 1.39Kg. ,,,, Therefore from the numbers I assumed it actually was fruit without any added water and could be used like any other country wine, ,,,, a typical recipe with a finished TA of 0.6% could yield 4.6 Kg or a TA of 0.7% could yield 3.94 Kg ,,, ie roughly a four liter bottle based on acid content.
> 
> I actually used it as a flavoring in four gallons of white grape to build up solids/flavor



I too used the same Vinters Harvest Apricot Puree for one 2 gallon batch of wine and I was dissappointed in the flavor. It may have been that I don't like apricot wine or that 2 gallons was too much of a stretch for it, but; in any case I've been pretty happy with their other actual wine base cans especially black currant.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 8, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Vintner's *Best* wine base comes in 1 gallon jugs and should make 5 gallon batches of a blended wine. (They are a mix of the variety on the label plus Sugar/CornSyrup, apple juice, grape juice and pear juice.


I purchased the Vintner's Best elderberry a couple of years ago, as I didn't read the label until I got home and opened the jug. Seeing apple or pear juice as the first ingredient of elderberry concentrate did not give me a lot of confidence.

However, I added 1 liter of red grape concentrate to stretch it to an initial 6 gallon batch, and it made a surprisingly good wine.

I didn't realize the Vintners Harvest puree is for flavoring -- that's good to know.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 8, 2021)

Tried to find the manufactures site but that's a tough search. Did find one or two sites that suggested using 1 can of puree for 1 gallon of wine or two cans for 5 gallons - (Not sure I understand that logic) In any case the cost of the purees per gallon of wine at either of those rates is a bit more than the wine base so I have never purchased more of the purees. I used their Black Currant, Plum, and Blackberry. The first two were very good the third is tough to compare as I have made just a couple of one gallon batches from our own wild blackberries and since those are always smaller, low water berries the flavor from the wild blackberries is really strong and robust. Haven't opened a bottle of the wine from the VH wine base yet.

*WHOA !!! After looking for the makers site (Vintner's Harvest) and making this post I ran across two sites (Same site in reality ??) with Vintner's harvest wine bases at really good prices. I'm taking a chance on their blackberry as it's at $10,00 / 96 oz because it's past the sell by date. I don't believe those are hard fast "DANGER DANGER" dates so... I ordere 2 cans of Black Berry and two of Black Currant (Not listed as past date but only $25.00/can - a great price. *









Vintners Harvest Fruit Base and Puree


Vintners' Harvest fruit base is used to make 5 gallons of fruit wine, add flavor or can be used to make some fantastic fruit mead, similar to those of Ken Schramm the father of American Mead.




www.austinhomebrew.com


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 9, 2021)

Wow. I’m going to take a chance on making some blackberry wine


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 11, 2021)

Snafflebit said:


> Wow. I’m going to take a chance on making some blackberry wine


Go heavy on the blackberry. While it seems like a strongly flavored berry, my experience is that going light on the fruit will prove a disappointment.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 11, 2021)

Always easier to lighten it up with some white wine or other less strongly flavored wine than trying to figure out how to get more flavor. I never do their 5 recipe - the 3 gallon worked well for me.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 12, 2021)

Not trying to hijack the thread but just wanted to say that my order of 4 cans of Vintner's Harvest wine base are scheduled to arrive tomorrow according to UPS. Not bad - Ordered on Friday 8 January and arriving Wednesday 13 Jan. Will post an update once I see how far out of the date the Blackberry wine base really is.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 13, 2021)

Vintner's Harvest Order arrived today:
Blackberry Wine Base (2 cans ordered) - Best Buy date September 2020 $10.00/96 oz can
Black Currant Wine Base (2 cans ordered) - Best Buy date June 2021 $25.00/96 oz can

So make of that what you will. I'm going to be going with the 3 gallon batch recipes as I've found that to be an excellent full flavored wine. For the Blackberries I might try to sneak a couple of lbs of our wild blackberries into each batch just to lend a bit more of the wild berry flavor.


----------



## Darkroom (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank You Scooter68 for the info on the Vitners Harvest blackberry. I just ordered 7 cans, (6+ cans at $8.50 ea.) and free shipping, why not. I used to make a blackberry wine and sometimes a Cabernet Blackberry years ago. Looking forward to recreating with improvements


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 13, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Vintner's Harvest Order arrived today:
> Blackberry Wine Base (2 cans ordered) - Best Buy date September 2020 $10.00/96 oz can
> Black Currant Wine Base (2 cans ordered) - Best Buy date June 2021 $25.00/96 oz can
> 
> So make of that what you will. I'm going to be going with the 3 gallon batch recipes as I've found that to be an excellent full flavored wine. For the Blackberries I might try to sneak a couple of lbs of our wild blackberries into each batch just to lend a bit more of the wild berry flavor.


This is what I was planning on, waiting for delivery. Too late for the blueberry but I have 5 gallons ready soon, so it won't make me sad.


----------



## MarcOlivetti (Jan 14, 2021)

Darkroom said:


> Thank You Scooter68 for the info on the Vitners Harvest blackberry. I just ordered 7 cans, (6+ cans at $8.50 ea.) and free shipping, why not. I used to make a blackberry wine and sometimes a Cabernet Blackberry years ago. Looking forward to recreating with improvements


Darkroom, which site did you use to order the vintners harvest and get free shipping?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 14, 2021)

If you go to the link I posted above (Austin Home Brewing) They offer free shipping but it depends on the amount of the order. I just put in a "pretend order" for 7 cans of the blackberry at $8.50 a can and while I didn't acutually purchase it at the checkout point is shows free shipping. I'd get moving though because the other site is now showing out of stock on the blackberry.


----------



## MarcOlivetti (Jan 14, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> If you go to the link I posted above (Austin Home Brewing) They offer free shipping but it depends on the amount of the order. I just put in a "pretend order" for 7 cans of the blackberry at $8.50 a can and while I didn't acutually purchase it at the checkout point is shows free shipping. I'd get moving though because the other site is now showing out of stock on the blackberry.


Thanks Scooter!


----------



## Darkroom (Jan 14, 2021)

MarcOlivetti said:


> Darkroom, which site did you use to order the vintners harvest and get free shipping?


Ordered from AustinHomebrew.com
Didnt really see it listed but when checking outt there was option for no shipping charge. I thought it was because of quantity,


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 14, 2021)

I think if you order more than $50, some of the products become eligible for free shipping


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 15, 2021)

homebrewing.org Free shipping on orders over $55, and a current promo for 10% off orders over $55. Out of the blackberry now, though. Blackcurrant is only $25, and most Vintners Harvest / Mangrove Jack yeasts are on sale. 
My problem is having gone there needing only a cheap gasket....


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks like Austin Brewing may be the same company different location. The Black current is also a great wine maker too - It on sale at $25.00 instead of their normal $38 price.


----------



## Darkroom (Jan 15, 2021)

I have received notice of shipment of blackberry, I am planning on blending with a grape juice. I found Williams grape concentrates from California, wanted to know if anyone had used their product.


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 18, 2021)

Urrrgh! The UPS driver I have is awful. Stacked boxes on the driveway today instead of on the porch or at the door. The juicy wet box was at the bottom! Damaged the SINGLE can of Blackcurrant, dented all the others. Leaking stuck the packing peanuts to plastic bags. At least it was obvious he damaged everything trying to get off the truck, it was very freshly leaking. Adventures In Homebrewing was great, replacement can already shipped two hours later. Now I have to deal with this can today, instead of waiting. It's ok to use immediately, only because I saw the guy running back into the truck. Thank goodness I got it in the house before I left.

What yeast for Blackcurrant? From memory, I have 71B, D47, D121, RC212, CY17, KV1116, Cote des Blanc, Pasteur Red. CL23 or E1118 in case this is a shoe . There may be something else or I may have used something- can't tell until I get back home this afternoon. I can get standard yeasts here when I leave appt.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 18, 2021)

I use either E1118 or KV1116 for pretty much all my wines. I don't do enough warrant getting a bunch of different types and I just buy 10 packs at time. They seem to keep well for me.
Interesting about the damaged can. My order had a UPS label that had been cut off another box and then taped on to a new box. There was some a purple pink staining of that label but not a lot. Suspect something leaked and got repackaged at the shipper. Since all my cans were fine no dents or obvious leaks, I'mm ok with it.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 18, 2021)

Hmm all my cans arrived safely intact


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 19, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> I use either E1118 or KV1116 for pretty much all my wines. I don't do enough warrant getting a bunch of different types and I just buy 10 packs at time. They seem to keep well for me.
> Interesting about the damaged can. My order had a UPS label that had been cut off another box and then taped on to a new box. There was some a purple pink staining of that label but not a lot. Suspect something leaked and got repackaged at the shipper. Since all my cans were fine no dents or obvious leaks, I'mm ok with it.


I usually do this with Cote des Blanc and KV1116 for apple or fruits. I have the others for trying an experiment, I hadn't expected to have to make wine this week. I opened the can this afternoon- turns out the blackcurrant is all juice, so I just froze it until Thursday when I have time. I wasn't sure if there would be skins or actual fruit in there.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 19, 2021)

Yeah, The VH juices I have used have only had a little bit of pulp/fruit matter in them maybe 1 cup at most. Red Raspberry and Plum had some, but; Black Currant has never had any pulp that I have seen. That's one of the nice things about paying for a wine base - that it's processed enough to eliminate the issues of seeds and pulp. I'd rather use the real fruit but... if I'm going to pay for processing and concentrating it I'd like to avoid the seed and pulp issues.

By the way I have had issues with Black Currant not fermenting all the way dry when I started with all the sugar in there for a dessert wine (16% ABV) so this time I'm going to step-feed this batch and see if I can get to my desired ABV of 15.5% to maybe 17%. Previously I ended up with about 11% on one batch and 14 % on another the upside is that I didn't have to backsweeten and didn't add any sorbate until I was ready to bottle. It just would not ferment more. One advantage of a dessert wine is that folks don't drink a lot at one time - they get that buzz quickly with a dessert wine.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 20, 2021)

So I'm waiting while water heats to dissolve sugar for the blackberry batch. Decided to use two cans for a starting volume of 5.5 gallons. The surprise the amount of whole berries in these cans. About 1/4 to 1/3 of the can volume. They are soft and 'bloated' for having been in the can with the liquid for so long so hopefully they will break down nicely. So far I've got 8# of sugar dissolved and I looking at a volume at the moment of 3.25. so I'm disolving 2# more of sugar and raising the vol. To 4.5 before checking sg or pH.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 20, 2021)

This is Wine Batch 49 for me according to my log book *A Blackberry Dessert Wine*.

Pitched the yeast on that 5 gallon batch of Blackberry wine from Vintner's Harvest wine base.
Final numbers look like this
2 x 96 oz cans of Blackberry wine base
12 lbs of sugar
30 drops liquid pectic enzyme
3 tbs Acid blend
4 tsp Citric Acid
8 tsp yeast nutrient
Yeast 1 packet of EC-1118

_Starting numbers:_
pH 3.42 in both containers (Mixed both containers by swapping 8 cups of each back and forth several times and final numbers match)
SG 1.108 with the following ABV potentials full ferment to .990 = 16.78%, to 1.000 15.51%, to 1.005 14.87%, and to 1.010 14.22%
(Obviously this is planned as a dessert wine and If I can get to go all the way dry - It will be perfect for serving in Cordial glasses)

_I actually ended up with 5.6 gallons in two containers 1x 5 gallon with 4 gallons in it and 1 x 2 gallon container with 1.6 gallons in it
Once the ferment starts I'll add in the bentonite I prepared today as well. May also add some tannin and if I can sneak them out of the freezer, some wild blackberries maybe 4-5 lbs total._


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 20, 2021)

@Scooter68 How did you decide to add citric acid?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 20, 2021)

DIdn't have Tartaric and did not want to add Malic so Opted to use Citric after running out of Acid blend.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 21, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> DIdn't have Tartaric and did not want to add Malic so Opted to use Citric after running out of Acid blend.


That is how some of the best discoveries are made!


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 21, 2021)

Well there is a risk to that. Citric can convert to Aectic Acid which is no bueno.


----------



## wildhair (Jan 22, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Tried to find the manufactures site but that's a tough search. Did find one or two sites that suggested using 1 can of puree for 1 gallon of wine or two cans for 5 gallons - (Not sure I understand that logic) In any case the cost of the purees per gallon of wine at either of those rates is a bit more than the wine base so I have never purchased more of the purees. I used their Black Currant, Plum, and Blackberry. The first two were very good the third is tough to compare as I have made just a couple of one gallon batches from our own wild blackberries and since those are always smaller, low water berries the flavor from the wild blackberries is really strong and robust. Haven't opened a bottle of the wine from the VH wine base yet.
> 
> *WHOA !!! After looking for the makers site (Vintner's Harvest) and making this post I ran across two sites (Same site in reality ??) with Vintner's harvest wine bases at really good prices. I'm taking a chance on their blackberry as it's at $10,00 / 96 oz because it's past the sell by date. I don't believe those are hard fast "DANGER DANGER" dates so... I ordere 2 cans of Black Berry and two of Black Currant (Not listed as past date but only $25.00/can - a great price. *
> 
> ...


I actually just bought this myself - 2 cans. I personally don't think 1 can makes 3 gallons. Unless you like it very weak. I used 1 can, then tasted it and added 4 pints of home canned black raspberries. In the Q's I read some one says 1 can replaces 5# of fruit. I use about 4# per gallon of wine, so in MY opinion and my very limited experience - 1 can for 5 gallons would just be colored water. 1 can for 3 gallons is still weak, but better.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 22, 2021)

Are you talking about the Black Berry, Black Currant or some other variet? I've made about 1/2 dozen 3 gallon batches with their wine base with excellent results.. I'm making 5 gallons (5.5 gallons starting volume) of Blackberry from 3 cans for a dessert wine with a target ABV of 16% or higher and the flavor is quite good. I did add about 1.5 lbs of wild blackberries the day after I pitched the yeast because they have a very distinct and potent flavor . The flavor before that was solid but just didn't have that wild berry bite to it. 

Not defending VH wine base but I've had excellent results with two exceptions and those are more about what I don't care for. Apricot Puree made and OK 2 gallon batch, and the 96 ox Red Raspberry is ok for a 3 gallon batch but I now know I don't care for those wine flavors. BUT at the other end... Black Currant wine with the VH wine base has been great so far. 
Some things I all have learned on here are: 
1) Everyone has different likes and dislikes in flavor and wine making methods
2) Companies products do change at times it may be due to things beyoin their control like different crops outcomes OR it may happen because they change there product. (Some don't even tell us unless you ask them directly - Home Winery Supply Company appears to have done that - but then they also got tagged by the state for not following rules about product identification too.)
3) Even with identical recipes and doing things the same way. There can be variables that change the outcome for better or worse.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 22, 2021)

How much aging do you think blackberry wine requires?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 22, 2021)

I would give it no less than 9 months. Starting one now - it might be ready to bottle in time for Thanksgiving. 

I've learned, with very few exceptions like Apple Cider due to it's lower ABV that that 9 months is a minimum to have the wine lose those sharp edges, naturally clear, and degass without intervention. The longer you wait the better that first taste will be.


----------



## Darkroom (Jan 24, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> This is Wine Batch 49 for me according to my log book *A Blackberry Dessert Wine*.
> 
> Pitched the yeast on that 5 gallon batch of Blackberry wine from Vintner's Harvest wine base.
> Final numbers look like this
> ...


Where would you rate this batch with 2 96 oz cans in a 5gallon batch on flavor intensity? Bold, medium, light. I have made from fresh blackberries before but never used the canned juice before.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 24, 2021)

Darkroom said:


> Where would you rate this batch with 2 96 oz cans in a 5gallon batch on flavor intensity? Bold, medium, light. I have made from fresh blackberries before but never used the canned juice before.


 Medium to bold but keep in mind that my comparison is to Wild Blackberries not store bought/domesticated. Wild berries tend to be smaller and more intense flavored so their juice is pretty stout stuff. Same with Wild Black Raspberries which to my mind make the strongest flavored berry wine I've had.


----------



## Darkroom (Jan 24, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Medium to bold but keep in mind that my comparison is to Wild Blackberries not store bought/domesticated. Wild berries tend to be smaller and more intense flavored so their juice is pretty stout stuff. Same with Wild Black Raspberries which to my mind make the strongest flavored berry wine I've had.


Thanks., I like mine more fruit forward. I have 7 cans. looking at 5 gallons of Port, 5 gallons to blend with Cabernet, and 6 gallons of blackberry. Seems like I would have enough. In the past I used my homegrown but haven't had them recently.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 20, 2021)

I am finally starting a double batch of the "fuller fruit flavor" blackberry wine. 

The juice by itself has a 3.38pH 
Now I wonder if adding the acid blend in the beginning is a good idea. Opinions?


----------



## Jim Welch (Jul 20, 2021)

I've made this wine several times using the black currant, it makes a decent wine with the 3 gallon recipe. I double the recipe using 2 cans for 6 gallons plus a can of black berry puree and one Mondiale grape pack in primary. I use it primarily as a top up wine when I put my reds into a 23L carboy for bulk aging, use on average 1 1/2 bottles to top off then drink the 1/2 bottle left over but do occasionally drink a whole bottle. I fermented it dry as a bone and did not back sweeten it though.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 20, 2021)

@Jim Welch good to know that tweaking the recipe works because I had to make “emergency” adjustments. Two cans of Vinter’s Harvest went in the mesh bag and then two gallons of water, and then I realized that my fermenter is too small! Total rookie mistake. So, I adjusted the recipe to 3.7 gallons of water and 10 lbs of sugar (because then I only have to open one 10 lb bag) and it is 2” from the rim. I am waiting for the sugar to dissolve then measure SG. I think everything is fine, but this wine will have extra super blackberry flavor. Maybe I will add sparkles before bottling.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 20, 2021)

must corrections are to help the meta ionize in an acidic environment, ,,, the pH is good
bottling time is for tweaking the flavor, if the TA is 0.5 to 0.7% you will be in normal, with the low side not needing to be back sweetened and the high side tasting better with some sugar, (and if you put the TA at 1.0% like me you back sweeten to 1.015)


Snafflebit said:


> " blackberry wine. . . The juice by itself has a 3.38pH ,,, Now I wonder if adding the acid blend in the beginning is a good idea. Opinions?


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 20, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> must corrections are to help the meta ionize in an acidic environment, ,,, the pH is good
> bottling time is for tweaking the flavor, if the TA is 0.5 to 0.7% you will be in normal, with the low side not needing to be back sweetened and the high side tasting better with some sugar, (and if you put the TA at 1.0% like me you back sweeten to 1.015)


Thanks, that is very helpful info. This is my first country wine. I have this idea that acid blend improves the flavor of fruit wine, but it seems that acid blend is like using tartaric acid to adjust TA in grape wine.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 21, 2021)

I think the "Acid Blends" are just an easy way out for the sellers. The actual percentages of acid varieities varies from on seller to another. One option is to make your own - purchase each of the acid types you want and blend for each batch of wine or create your own bulk blend based on what you normally make.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 21, 2021)

Snafflebit said:


> I am finally starting a double batch of the "fuller fruit flavor" blackberry wine.
> 
> The juice by itself has a 3.38pH
> Now I wonder if adding the acid blend in the beginning is a good idea. Opinions?


FYI followup, SG measured at 1.080 for a final alcohol of 10.5%. That seems light but I assume fruit wine should be light. I hear so much about the "rocket fuel" type of fruit wine. Pitching yeast tonight! EC-1118


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 23, 2021)

I would agree that a fruit wine is better with either a lower ABV and then you keep it dry or semi-dry if you prefer. 

OR

For the bolder flavored fruits you can go high on the ABV and sweeten it up into a dessert wine. The sweetness and full flavor will make that wine very acceptable and most likely you'll serve less at a time as dessert wine. _(Wines I like at higher ABV are Blackberry, Tart Cherry, and Black Currant. All 3 of those I normally make with very strong flavor profiles so with the added sweetness too, the Higher ABV [Over 15%} is quite accepable)_


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 30, 2021)

My blackberry wine has reached SG 1.000 The ferment was slowing down to almost nothing at SG=1.030, so I added 1 tsp of "yeast energizer", a mix of yeast hullls DAP and B-vitamin, and the ferment picked back up. I like the sweetness level at 1.000, but I am sure that it will ferment to dry at this point. This "extra blackberry" wine tastes great and no acid blend is needed IMO.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 13, 2021)

The blackberry wine has completed secondary fermentation in the carboy. Just last night I got around to tasting the wine. 
Well, it does seem to have a lighter flavor than what I was expecting. I am not detecting a particular blackberry flavor. It seems just like a general fruit flavor. I have not tried backsweetening yet. I plan on racking very soon.

And, I have the dreaded somewhat rotten egg smell at first whiff. Do I use the splash rack technique to knock this down?


----------



## winemaker81 (Sep 13, 2021)

Snafflebit said:


> And, I have the dreaded somewhat rotten egg smell at first whiff. Do I use the splash rack technique to knock this down?


Splash rack, stir vigorously, and double-dose with K-meta.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 18, 2021)

I splashed the carboy of blackberry wine into a bucket then I splash racked the wine through a filtered funnel into a carboy with 1/2 tsp. k-meta and stirred with a carboy spoon for about 5 minutes. The rotten egg smell is oh 90% gone now. I feel better about that, but I wonder if I am out of the woods.

I measured the wine 3.04pH Wow that was a surprise. I decided this would be a good time to test backsweetening and I came up with 1 tsp. granulated sugar per 1/4 C. wine (just what I had handy in the kitchen.)

I have only made grape wines, so I do not know what to expect from this wine in terms of body and aroma. It seems thin to me, and alcohol is obvious, kind of like when tasting vodka in a drink, but the sugar brings out the blackberry and tames the alcohol. But after the backsweetening, the wine tastes to me a bit like a wine cooler or purple passion from my younger daze. Maybe this is simply not the type of wine for me? I have not tested the wine on friends yet. I wonder, will this flavor change over time? And I will add to my list of complaints  that the acid blend really lingers on the tongue after drinking this wine. I have to rethink the amount to add, if any.

I have a few more cans of Vintner's Harvest and I can really go heavy on the puree next time.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 19, 2021)

I will be curious about how the flavor holds up. Making some black raspberry wine I find astringent flavors show up at a year to 18 months.


Snafflebit said:


> I do not know what to expect from this wine in terms of body and aroma. It seems thin to me


----------

